# TiVo, treat cancellations with some RESPECT please.



## DJRobX (Mar 5, 2000)

Some background: I am an early adopter of TiVo and love the product dearly. 

But for the love of christ, if I want to stop a subscription, MAKE IT EASY AND HASSLE-FREE for me to do so! I can do everything else on the web, why not cancel? 

I had to go through this horrid, god awful process twice now. The first because I sold a TiVo to someone else who should pay for their own service, and the second because we upgraded to a Series 3 and transferred the lifetime subscription and didn't need the old unit anymore. 

Listening to the sales agent on the other end beg and plead like you're about to run over their daughter's newborn kitten is absolutely atrocious. Good grief, can't you see the other 5 active units on my account? NO, I DONT WANT TO BUY ANOTHER HD BOX RIGHT NOW. Arrgh! Then once you finally get them to agree to terminate service, they put you on HOLD for another 3 minutes. What the hell? 

What should be a 1 minute operation on the internet turns into a completely unnecessary ordeal that truly leaves a bad taste in my mouth. They're almsot on par wtih AOL in this respect.

Come on TiVo, you're a better company than this.

-- Rob


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I cruise the web while listening to the obligatory "please don't leave us" script that has to be read ...


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

I canceled two old units without any issues. I just said "I have two tivos I need to cancel service on, i replaced them with dual tuner boxes". She figured out which boxes, put me on hold for a couple minutes and I was done. I even refreshed my tivo.com/manage webpage while i was on the phone and the boxes moved to the canceled section.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Ben_Jamin75 said:


> I canceled two old units without any issues. I just said "I have two tivos I need to cancel service on, i replaced them with dual tuner boxes". She figured out which boxes, put me on hold for a couple minutes and I was done. I even refreshed my tivo.com/manage webpage while i was on the phone and the boxes moved to the canceled section.


In a situation such as this, why bother with customer service anyways. If you buy a box at retail, you just can use the "Manage My Account" to do the replacements on your account.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Of course they are going to give you a hard time, they don't want to lose customers. It may not work often, but if they can convince a few people to stay on, then this cancellation system is working better for them than allowing you to simply log on and click 'Cancel'.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

jlb said:


> In a situation such as this, why bother with customer service anyways. If you buy a box at retail, you just can use the "Manage My Account" to do the replacements on your account.


Because I got them from tivo free with a service agreement (before the last price restructure).


----------

